# 44 Special reloading Field Test



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

.44 Special - Field-Test with Alliant American Select Powder. First trial run; accurate and no signs of high-pressure.

I was out of .44's and wanting a new reload with a bulkier powder. Thought I'd try the Alliant American Select powder I had on hand, so I investigated the possible use.

Looked through my reloading references. I looked at my Alliant Reloader's Guide. They had a load for the American Select in the Cowboy Loads section. So I went with the Minimum recommended load.

Got my American Select out, weighed out 4.2 grains, poured it into a .44 Spl case to see how much space it took up. Took my calipers measured my 240 gr LSWC (crimp groove to base). Next I set the caliper on case mouth and looked at the depth stem to reference how far down the bullet would seat to the powder.

The space between powder and bullet looked promising, meaning minimal space compared to Unique or Universal Clays.

Reloaded 10 cartridges to test&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
.44 Special,
240 gr Lazer Cast bullet, miked at .432 dia (barrel miked .430), 
4.2 grs Alliant American Select (recommended minimum),
CCI 300 Large Pistol primer (recommended Large Pistol)
.44 Special R-P (Remington) cartridges

Went to the Range&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
Loaded up the Bisley with 5 rounds. I test fired in the kneeling position and a few unsupported kneeling.
The reload turned out to be very accurate at 15 yards, with the receiver groove rear sight and blade front sight. The group was 3 inches to the right, and all grouped together.
Choreographed at an average of 735 fps. No powder granulars left over. No black spotted primers. Primers were still nicely rounded (no flat primers). One by one each empty cartridge slid out of the Bisley's chambers when pointed up to unload. No split or abused cases.

Put everything away and went home. Going to stick with this reload for awhile. I will eventually try the new IMR Trail Boss.


----------

